# Importer des photos dans l'ipod Nano 4G



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à Tous ,

Pour noël, je vais avoir un ipod nano 4G, 16 gigas, et j'ai téléchargé le manuel d'utilisation de l'ipod sur le site Apple pour comprendre.
Mais j'ai une petite question au niveau "pour importer des photos sur l'Ipod".
J'utilise un Pc sous Windows XP Pro, et dans le manuel d'utilisation (Page 54),

"Si vous disposez dun PC Windows et dAdobe Photoshop
Album 2.0 ou ultérieur ou dAdobe Photoshop Elements 4.0 ou ultérieur, vous pouvez synchroniser automatiquement des collections de photos.​Pour synchroniser des photos dun Mac ou PC Windows vers liPod nano à laide dune application photo :
1) -​​​​Dans iTunes, sélectionnez liPod nano dans la liste des sources, puis cliquez sur longlet​
Photos.
2) -​​​​Sélectionnez « Synchroniser les photos à partir de :  ».​
A _Sur un PC Windows, _choisissez Photoshop Album ou Photoshop Elements dans le menu local".

Pour Le logiciel Itunes, pas de souci je l'ai téléchargé sur le site Apple, mais pour Photoshop Album ou Photoshop Elements, je ne le possède pas, est ce obligatoire d'avoir un de ces deux logiciels pour faire le transfert des photos.
Pouvez vous me donner le mode opératoire pour faire le transfert des photos de mon Pc Windows XP Pro à mon Ipod Nano.

Dans l'attente de vos réponses, je vous remercie.
Sincères salutations,

Latitia​


----------



## DeepDark (14 Décembre 2008)

Plus loin :



> Pour ajouter des photos à partir d&#8217;un dossier de votre disque dur à l&#8217;iPod nano :
> 1 Faites glisser les images de votre choix dans un dossier de votre ordinateur.
> Si vous souhaitez que les images apparaissent dans différents albums photo sur
> l&#8217;iPod nano, créez des dossiers à l&#8217;intérieur du dossier d&#8217;images principal et faites
> ...


----------

